# Christmas wish list



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Every year I wish for a gun. I only get one every decade or so. 

This yr I want a Benjamin Rouge .357 air riffle. http://www.crosman.com/airguns/benjamin

I even offered to pay for it. :roll:

Whats yours?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My wife said she'd like to try out deer hunting next fall, so I'm thinking a Tikka .243 or Savage Lady Hunter .243 may be coming her way. If she doesn't like it, I guess I'll just have to keep it...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rugar LCP Lasermax. Its already bought and "under the tree" so to speak. 


-DallanC


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Santa delivered already, but I can't use them until Christmas. Vortex Viper HDs this year.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Even though I haven't been exactly nice, I'm still hoping Santa will bring me a Winchester Model 1876 replica. A Uberti would be ideal, but I'd even settle for a Chaparral Arms if it was in my preferred .45/75 caliber. 

PLEEEZE Santa, I promise I'll bite my tongue and not respond the next time a forum member posts and asks for a lion hunt on the cheap!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jennifer Garner, Jessica Alba...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> Jennifer Garner, Jessica Alba...


 :O||:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

browning BLR in .358 win


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

my CHRISTmas wish is that people would stop using guns to shoot others. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Bax* said:


> my CHRISTmas wish is that people would stop using guns to shoot others. This is getting ridiculous!


Amen brother.......Amen


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Bax* said:


> my CHRISTmas wish is that people would stop using guns to shoot others. This is getting ridiculous!


And another AMEN from me!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh yea, and about my Christmas list, I have asked Santa for a Savage XT 22 to replace my very old remington bolt action 22 that needs attention yet again.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

And I would also like a SVI Infinity Sight Tracker with both 9mm and 40s&w top ends......that's all.


----------

